# SRAM XD Freilauf (FH-522) für Formula Nabe CL-148S



## Smithbuster (23. März 2021)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem SRAM XD Freilauf (FH-522) für Formula Nabe CL-148S.
Hat zufällig jemand so einen übrig und würde mir diesen verkaufen ? (Tausch gegen SRAM XD Freilauf für SRAM Rise 60 (A1) Nabe auch möglich).


----------



## Smithbuster (27. März 2021)

Smithbuster schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem SRAM XD Freilauf (FH-522) für Formula Nabe CL-148S.
> Hat zufällig jemand so einen übrig und würde mir diesen verkaufen ? (Tausch gegen SRAM XD Freilauf für SRAM Rise 60 (A1) Nabe auch möglich).


Das Problem ist gelöst 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v1nc3xx (12. Mai 2021)

Wie hast du das Problem gelöst?  Ich suche den gleichen Freilauf.


----------



## Smithbuster (12. Mai 2021)

v1nc3xx schrieb:


> Wie hast du das Problem gelöst?  Ich suche den gleichen Freilauf.











						SRAM XD Freilaufkörper für 746 / 716 Nabe
					

Spezifikationen:Serie:746, 716Einsatzbereich:All MountainFreilaufkompatibilität:11-/12-fach SRAM XDFreilaufart:Trad. External 2 Pawls, 21 PoETechnische Daten:Material Freilaufkörper:StahlLagerung:IndustrielagerFeatures:Freilauf für die Umrüstung von




					www.bike-components.de
				




Dieser hat gepasst, man musste nur eine Distanzbuchse aus dem verbauten Freilauf weiterverwenden.


----------



## v1nc3xx (12. Mai 2021)

Danke dir, hab ich mal bestellt und probiers mal aus! 12-Fach ich komme.


----------



## Lukas-MTB (12. September 2021)

Hallo,

wurde der Umbau an einem Scott Genius durchgeführt?
Ich würde mein 2021er Genius 940 gerne auf eine GX-Kasette umrüsten und bin mir nicht sicher,
ob dafür der gleiche Freilauf benötigt wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Lukas


----------



## Lukas-MTB (12. September 2021)

- gelöscht -


----------



## v1nc3xx (13. September 2021)

Lukas-MTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wurde der Umbau an einem Scott Genius durchgeführt?
> Ich würde mein 2021er Genius 940 gerne auf eine GX-Kasette umrüsten und bin mir nicht sicher,
> ...


Bei mir handelte es sich um ein Kona Process. Eventuell vorher mal bei Scott nachfragen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Don_Toro (21. Oktober 2021)

Hat es bei dir funktioniert mit dem Process? 
lg


----------



## Lukas-MTB (27. Januar 2022)

Kurze Rückmeldung falls es jemand interessiert, die SRAM Nabe von oben passt ohne Probleme in das Scott und für die GX Kasette. Die Montage ist allerdings etwas unintuitiv.


----------



## v1nc3xx (27. Januar 2022)

Don_Toro schrieb:


> Hat es bei dir funktioniert mit dem Process?
> lg


Sorry Antwort verpeilt. Yes, hat alles hingehauen. Hab hinten jetzt ne e*13 Kassette drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emacdet (4. Mai 2022)

Ich lerne nun mein Rad kennen  

*Scott strike 710 *

Darf die Kassette auf der der Achse so Spiel haben? 









						RitzelWackel.mp4
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## DennisDuisburg (30. Juli 2022)

Ich hol das Thema mal wieder hoch.
Wie habt ihr den HG-Freilauf von der CL-148S gelöst ? Nur die Endkappe auf der Antriebsseite abgeschraubt und dann abgezogen ? 
Und dann einfach den oben verlinkten XD-Freilauf wieder aufstecken ?


----------



## DennisDuisburg (Heute um 18:15)

Lukas-MTB schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung falls es jemand interessiert, die SRAM Nabe von oben passt ohne Probleme in das Scott und für die GX Kasette. Die Montage ist allerdings etwas unintuitiv.


Was genau meinst du mit “unintuitiv“ ? Ich wollte miein FreiLauf auch von HG auf XD wechseln und brauche genau diesen Freilauf Körper


----------

